# intro, Doxford Opposed  Piston



## bytewise (Jan 26, 2015)

I am building a 1/10 scale model of an early prototype marine engine. I have posted a long thread describing the project on the 'modelenginemaker' forum. You can find the thread by searching for 'doxford opposed'. I welcome new contacts, especially anyone nearby.
Hugh


----------

